# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  سيد أحمد: المعارضة لن تترك الوالي يفوز برئاسة المريخ السوداني بالتزكية

## مناوي

*أضاف قرار المفوضية بتأجيل الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ بعد الطعن القانوني الذي  كان قد تقدم به العضو مهدي عشم الله، أبعاداً جديدة للتنافس على مقعد قدامى  اللاعبين في مجلس الإدارة القادم، في ذات الوقت الذي مضت فيه المساعي الحثيثة من  رموز مجلس الشورى والأقطاب للتوصل إلى قائمة وفاقية موحدة تختصر على الجمعية  العمومية الإجراءات المطولة والتفاصيل التي تستغرق وقتاً أطول بلافائدة، وبدلاً عن  ثلاثة متنافسين على مقعد القدامى أعلن الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان أحد أقدم لاعبي  المريخ في السبعينات ومدير الكرة في فترة نهاية الثمانينات والنصف الاول من  التسعينات، عن ترشيحه للمنصب ذاته بجانب كل من الإجراءات المطولة والتفاصيل التي  تستغرق وقتاً أطول بلافائدة .
وبدلاً عن ثلاثة متنافسين على مقعد القدامى أعلن  الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان أحد أقدم لاعبي المريخ في السبعينات ومدير الكرة في فترة  نهاية الثمانينات والنصف الاول من التسعينات اعلن عن ترشيحه للمنصب ذاته بجانب كل  من الجيلي عبد الخير وعادل أبوجريشه وإبراهيم حسين وحاتم محمد أحمد ليكون العدد  الكلي للمترشحين التنافسين على هذا المقعد حتى الآن خمسة، بينما ارتفعت أسهم اللواء  طارق محمد عثمان لتولي منصب الأمانة العامة بعد إعتذار محمد جعفر قريش الأمين العام  الحالي عن الترشح مجدداً في هذا المنصب، وبرز إتجاه لإقناع طارق سيد علي المعتصم  ليكون نائباً للرئيس خلفاً للفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الذي رفض مواصلة المشوار وغادر  إلى الولايات المتحدة في مهمة عمل دون ان يوكل أحدهم بإكمال إجراءات الترشح، وذلك  حتى يفتح الطريق لطارق عثمان نحو الامانة العامة.
هذا وقد أكد خالد سيد أحمد  المحامي أمين عام تجمع أهل المريخ المعارض أنهم سيتقدمون بقائمة ترشيح متكاملة  للمنافسة على كل المقاعد، وهو الإتجاه السائد والمسيطر حتى الآنهم سيتقدمون بقائمة  ترشيح متكاملة للمنافسة على كل المقاعد، وهو الإتجاه السائد والمسيطر حتى الآن إلا  في حالة وصولهم إلى اتفاق مع الوسطاء يرد إعتبارهم كمجموعة ذات ثقل في الجمعية  العمومية.
ولم يستبعد خالد المحامي تقديم شخصاً محدداً لمنافسة الوالي على مقعد  الرئيس الذي يشغله جمال والي، حتى لا يسمحوا له بالفوز بالتزكية على غرار الجمعية  العمومية السابقة عندما دفعوا بمبارك تكتيك لينافسه على الرئاسة ولم يحصل إلا على  خمسة أصوات من آلاف.. وأكد سيد أحمد أن الحديث عن جمعية عمومية في إطار ديمقراطي  قويم يظل طرح للإستهلاك فقط ولا أساس له في أرض الواقع.
وكانت المفوضية قد قبلت  الطعن الذي تقدم به مهدي عشم الله وأضافت إسمه إلى قوائم العضوية بعد أن سقط عنها  في البداية ومن المنتظر أن تصدر قراراً خلال اليوم تحدد فيه التأريخ الجديد للجمعية  العمومية برغم أن هنالك جدل واسع يدور في الأوساط المريخية حول قانونية هذه الجمعية  بدون أن تنشر المفوضية ميزانيات مجلس المريخ مجازة من ديوان المراجع العام لثلاث  سنوات مضت..!

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الأمور جايطة ومستقبل المريخ الإدارى فى علم الغيب والوالى أكيد لايستطيع العمل مع ناس يعرفهم جيداً ومن ميزات التقدم للترشيح بقوائم متكاملة التجانس والتفاهم والقبول والرضاء لكن بهذه الطريقة الوالى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*لكن بعيداً عن تسجيل عجب للمريخ لكن أنا الموردة دى بتعجبنى جداً الرابطة المركزية بتاعتها دى انو تستطيع تفرض رايها على المجلس ياريت نتعلم نحن منهم برضو وأكون عندنا رابطة تشجيع مركزية قوية لأنو نحن الان ماعندنا رابطة مركزية لانو محلولة والامور كلها بين روابط عادية والاولتراس 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياناس تجمع امدرمان يامن تفرحون لهزيمة المريخ ماظنيت مريخابي واعي كدا يديكم سوط
والله الانديكم سوط عنج تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

لكن بعيداً عن تسجيل عجب للمريخ لكن أنا الموردة دى بتعجبنى جداً الرابطة المركزية بتاعتها دى انو تستطيع تفرض رايها على المجلس ياريت نتعلم نحن منهم برضو وأكون عندنا رابطة تشجيع مركزية قوية لأنو نحن الان ماعندنا رابطة مركزية لانو محلولة والامور كلها بين روابط عادية والاولتراس 





لكن يا دراج الناس ديل من الامس 

لسع في برنامجهم (لو مابي الغلب ابقي عاشق هلب) 

ونحنا قادمين علي دوري المحترفين فلابد من ترك الامور 
لصاحب المال ... وياريت لو تمت الجمعية علي فكرة الاحتراف ..
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

لكن يا دراج الناس ديل من الامس 

لسع في برنامجهم (لو مابي الغلب ابقي عاشق هلب) 

ونحنا قادمين علي دوري المحترفين فلابد من ترك الامور 
لصاحب المال ... وياريت لو تمت الجمعية علي فكرة الاحتراف ..



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله صدقت يامناوي
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

لكن يا دراج الناس ديل من الامس 

لسع في برنامجهم (لو مابي الغلب ابقي عاشق هلب) 

ونحنا قادمين علي دوري المحترفين فلابد من ترك الامور 
لصاحب المال ... وياريت لو تمت الجمعية علي فكرة الاحتراف ..



هههههههههههه بالمناسبة الرد بتاعى دخل بالغلط هنا مكانوا رد فى بوست تانى كتبتوا صباحا عن الرابطة المركزية للموردة ورفضها اطلاق رمضان عجب للمريخ ولك الشكر الاخ مناوى 

*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياناس تجمع امدرمان يامن تفرحون لهزيمة المريخ ماظنيت مريخابي واعي كدا يديكم سوط
والله الانديكم سوط عنج تهئ تهئ تهئ 



تسلم  حبيبنا  مرتضى  والله  ماقلت  الإ الصح  الناس  دي دايره  ليها سوط  عنج
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*هم فاضين من الكلام في الناس وتبخيس اشياءهم 

غير جلوس البنابر في النوش وعشا الفته ام توم 

عندهم شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم ولى الاصلح مقاليد الامور فى الزعيم 
اللهم ابعد المنظراتية والمفلسين عن طريق الزعيم
*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم ولى الاصلح مقاليد الامور فى الزعيم 
اللهم ابعد المنظراتية والمفلسين عن طريق الزعيم



المفلسين  بالشدة والمفلسين بالسكون .... آمين يارب العالمين

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*بصراحه خالد سيد أحمد ده خميرة عكننه و يفرحون لإنتكاسة المريخ غلبتهم أهواءهم الشخصية على مصلحة المريخ هل تجمع أم درمان قادر أن يقود المريخ ؟ لا وألف لا نصيحتى أعملوا مـــن أجل المريخ الكيان وأتركوا المهاترات فى الصحف الزرقاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اي مرشح من التجمع انا ضده تماما حتى ولو كان حيجيب لينا ميسي

*

----------


## الصادق

*مجموعة الفتة (بالشيرنق) دى ما ممكن تقود نادى فى أم صفقا عراض . والله ديل ما يقدروا يحافظوا على نظافة القلعة الحمراء ناهيك عن تسيير النادى . ديل قايلين الحكاية لعبة وسف تمباك بالشحدة وكيس سعوط واحد مدور فى المجموعة كلها . مهزلة والله .
                        	*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

لكن بعيداً عن تسجيل عجب للمريخ لكن أنا الموردة دى بتعجبنى جداً الرابطة المركزية بتاعتها دى انو تستطيع تفرض رايها على المجلس ياريت نتعلم نحن منهم برضو وأكون عندنا رابطة تشجيع مركزية قوية لأنو نحن الان ماعندنا رابطة مركزية لانو محلولة والامور كلها بين روابط عادية والاولتراس 





خليها الرابطة بتاعت الموردة تدفع مرتبات اللاعبين
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اي مرشح من التجمع انا ضده تماما حتى ولو كان حيجيب لينا ميسي




كل المريخاب يوافقونك الراي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تغيرت النظرة للانتخابات وظهر اناس واعيين  للنهج الديمقراطي ولا يريدون شئ غير مصلحة المريخ وتطوره وقد بدأت مسيرة التغيير التي ان شاء الله سوف تغيير كثير من الاشياء 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اي مرشح من التجمع انا ضده تماما حتى ولو كان حيجيب لينا ميسي






22222222222
*

----------


## musab aljak

*في عشق الزعيم فاليتنافس المتنافسون ..
                        	*

----------

